# Coconut Joe says High!



## Coconut Joe (May 28, 2011)

This is the first time in several years that I have posted in a public forum. I have been reading rollitup for quite some time and figured it's time to go "Public" again. I am a soil grower and have been growing my favorite flowering plant for a couple of years. I certainly can't say I am an expert but I am learning. I just laugh my ass off when people say it isn't hard to grow cannabis. I find it very challenging and I am still learning. One day I will become an expert at soil growing and then maybe I will jump into hydro growing just to create a new challenge. In the meantime I enjoy every day that my "girls" are flowering in my grow room and producing mounds of high grade weed for personal consumption. 

I look forward to spending time here and meeting new grower friends!


----------



## Coconut Joe (May 31, 2011)

I just wanted to share a couple of picks from a Low Ryder/G13 cross I harvested a few days ago. !


----------



## Coconut Joe (May 31, 2011)

Here's some of the Girls!


----------

